# Another Craigslist ad in Pittsburgh area



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gottabgolden*

Gottabgolden

Thanks for emlg. them and sending a link to the rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Cooper is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

no longer listed  hope thats a good thing


----------

